# Woo! These are beautiful brakes!



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Just took this pic after I installed these on my B13 SE-R. Haven't tried 'em yet, but they sure look like they're gonna work nice!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice! i'm thinking of doing the same thing since my rotors and brakes need to be replaced soon.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Arent drilled brakes more likely to break?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

that's what i hear. I'm planning for powerslots someday...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

drilled are more recommended for just racing, they can clog with every day driving with mud and all and prevent cooling, they can crack, but the main disadvantage to having slotted or drilled is you cant get the brakes recut...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ooooooooh very nice..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

as long as they LOOK like they are gonna work hah jk...looks nice..the rotrs arent what im heppy about...its those damn calipers that give me a hardon


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Hell yeah! 4 pistons baby! I guess I'm just gonna have to be careful not to gunk up the holes in the rotors.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i want those brakes, but i dont want the rotors power slotted or drilled...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> drilled are more recommended for just racing, they can clog with every day driving with mud and all and prevent cooling, they can crack, but the main disadvantage to having slotted or drilled is you cant get the brakes recut...



OK everything in this post is wrong. They do not clog, and if they are properly heat cycled upon break in they do not crack or warp. And as long as the holes are chamfered (any drilled rotor that's worth a shit will be) they can be resurfaced just like a normal rotor. I have had cross drilled SMC rotors for over 30K miles and have had ZERO problems.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

wes said:


> OK everything in this post is wrong. They do not clog, and if they are properly heat cycled upon break in they do not crack or warp. And as long as the holes are chamfered (any drilled rotor that's worth a shit will be) they can be resurfaced just like a normal rotor. I have had cross drilled SMC rotors for over 30K miles and have had ZERO problems.



I agree with wes, I have had cross drilled and slotted Brembos for two years.. I drive hard, fast, and dangerously and have had no problems whatsoever.... Never clogged once and so far havent had to resurface. They can be resurfaced just as any disc can be.


----------

